# Sticky  Printable turkey target



## d_rek

OnHoPr said:


> I did a little editing on the DNR Turkey Target above. I erased a bunch of ink shades and text saving on printer ink. It makes a difference if you test a lot of ammo. I also created a info box for factory and handloaded ammo. I made it a jpeg, so all you should have to do is "save image as" and print.
> 
> View attachment 308611


Ah, gave me some ideas. I’ll edit out most of the shaded area and make sure it’s all one color for maximum ink saving. 

I don’t recommend printing from JPEG because you will be printing multi-colored pixels because of the color space conversion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnHoPr

d_rek said:


> Ah, gave me some ideas. I’ll edit out most of the shaded area and make sure it’s all one color for maximum ink saving.
> 
> I don’t recommend printing from JPEG because you will be printing multi-colored pixels because of the color space conversion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just trying to give another perspective. At least it gave you an idear. The target is still able to save and print. I am still more on the computer illiterate side, so I don't know nothing about your second comment. But, I do know that sometimes in scenarios like printing multiple sheets that a printer can go through quite a bit of ink. @ $10 to $20 a pop, yikes just to blow holes in paper. I did make a PDF one. I just didn't know how to upload the file on here.

I use 3 shells for every primary test on turkey or buckshot loads whether it is factory or reloads. So, printing something like the fully colored turkey targets of 100 would get a little pricey with the ink for a weekend testing shoot. I use to and would still if the situation called for it just use a magic marker and draw up a 100 with 5 yo kindergarten artistry.


----------



## d_rek

*Updated: 4-21-18*

Ok you can use this one. Should be much more printer friendly. Also added the box for load shotshell information.

*8.5" x 11" Printable Turkey Target (PDF format):*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ppqmd16g0kj62pk/turkey_target_8half_by_11.pdf?dl=0

*Instructions:*

Click the Link
Click the download button in the top right corner
Choose DIRECT DOWNLOAD. When the window pops up just click the link at the bottom that says 'No thanks...' and the .PDF will start downloading. 
OR
Hover/scroll over the image and click the print icon at the bottom
Send to your printer
Blast to bits!


----------



## mattawanhunter

Send it to a buddy that has 11"x17" at work!


----------

